# New Stinky but Cute Baby



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

New little guy but boy does he smell!

This was one of those finds that makes you wonder sometimes. We volunteer at a museum, usually Fridays, but the volunteer coordinator e-mailed us yesterday that Friday would be slow with only one group coming and Thursday (today) just a little busier. We decided to stick to Friday but this am Lewis decided to go on today and I stayed home. The blinds usually stay closed at the windows in the ground floor exhibition rooms and we rarely, if ever, look out. In addition, the window bottom ledges are about 15-20 inches off the ground. This morning, soon after Lewis got there, he opened the blinds and looked out and there was this little guy on the window ledge. Lewis went to the coffee shop and got a box and scooped him up and he stayed in our volunteer lounge until quitting time.

The thing about this is the nest was built in one of those round pipes you see at the very top of buildings - maybe an exhaust pipe but we have picked up many at another museum that had fallen out of one. Today's little guy couldn't have flown or jumped on that ledge from the ground so he must have landed there when he fell. If he had been on the pavement Lewis would never have seen him. On top of that he was looking in the window, trying to get in. Weird huh?

Anyhow he seems ok except stinks really, really, really bad and will get a bath tomorrow. Already wing slapping and squealing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Wow! I'm so glad Lewis found him.

Little red is quite a doll, and I love the playpen you have for him.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Talk about landing _sunny-side up_  . Looks like a keeper to me. The accomodations are perfect too.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, such cuteness!! How adorable  

also - Is that playpen homemade? And if so - do you have instructions you could share?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tell you what--send that bird off to Rallow so that he can name it...

...The Stinkster!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

little bird said:


> Ya know, Maggie, some of those bent pipes at the top of buildings are vents for sewer gases...........ya think?????


I don't know what the pipes are for but could be sewer pipes although he has a lot of poop on his belly.

About the cages. Lewis makes them from 1/4" hardware cloth and weaves the pieces together with weed eater string. They have tops that fit snug although if one wanted to push the issue they could hit the top I guess and knock it off but we have never had that happen. They are only for pigeons though - doves are no-nos in them. They last forever. We had been initially concerned that they could get cut with some of the cut ends of the hardware cloth but after many years of use they have proven to be really safe. He made about 25 of them in different sizes. He just decides what size he wants the cage to be and cuts pieces of hardware cloth accordingly and weaves them together.

I forgot to add that the white stuff he weaves the weed eater line through to hold everything together is what you use on corners when you put up sheetrock. Not sure what it is called.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> About the cages. Lewis makes them from 1/4" hardware cloth and weaves the pieces together with weed eater string. They have tops that fit snug although if one wanted to push the issue they could hit the top I guess and knock it off but we have never had that happen. They are only for pigeons though - doves are no-nos in them. They last forever. We had been initially concerned that they could get cut with some of the cut ends of the hardware cloth but after many years of use they have proven to be really safe. He made about 25 of them in different sizes. He just decides what size he wants the cage to be and cuts pieces of hardware cloth accordingly and weaves them together.
> 
> I forgot to add that the white stuff he weaves the weed eater line through to hold everything together is what you use on corners when you put up sheetrock. Not sure what it is called.


Thank you for the cage instructions! I'm looking for temporary housing ideas in case I ever come across a pigeon in need. And/or a hospital cage setup for my own birds should they ever need it. Something like that could be just the ticket!

Much appreciated.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, LEWIS!!

At first, I though the smell might be because he has Canker...I am assuming the smell is from "other" issues!

Sure is a cutie!

Hey, Pidgey, no fair...he won't be a "stinkster" for long... 

Keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I have already (PM) told Pidgey that if I name him the Stinkster he will probably wing slap me. But, honestly, I am beginning to think of him with that name!!!!! However, when he is bathed and smells nice and sweet, the name wouldn't fit - or, will it?

He is nice and fat and takes Exact like a trooper. Believe he is going to be a pretty good sized pigeon when grown.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Sorry Maggie.
His name is now and forever 'Da Schtinkser'.

It's stuck.








And it's your fault. - Deal with it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

It is amazing how many rescues are found as the result of a change in routine or route. Someone must be looking after them.

Namewise I was thinking of BO, which could become Beau after a bath. But I think this one might well be a hen. A very beautiful hen, looks very much like my Foxy Lady.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I still don't know about a name. And Alvin, you're not helping any.  Cynthia, BO sounds pretty good (switched to Beau, of course) but we already have named another one BO (his bunk mate was Buttons). I guess a name will pop up after we get to know him better.

He is a fat little fellow - weighed a whopping 314 grams this morning and squeals like a little pig. His parents have taken very good care of him. Lewis said one of the parents (also a brown pigeon) was on the roof looking down when he picked the baby up. That part is always so sad but maybe they told him there was a sucker on the way so sit tight. So cute you could squeeze him.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

How about Pooh. (After the bear......yesssss after the bear. )

And if it turns out to be a girl, Winnie.











*Viva El-Schtinkador*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

alvin said:


> How about Pooh. (After the bear......yesssss after the bear. )
> 
> And if it turns out to be a girl, Winnie.
> *Viva El-Schtinkador*


I like Pooh!!! S/he just too cute! If you get a chance could you post more pics, please


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, it is official. Pooh it is. Just seems to fit her. She is a cranky, ill natured little one but I thought the same thing about Jimmy Jack at that age. Pooh will wing slap in a heart beat. 

When we changed her bed this morning, she took a flying leap out of the cage before Lewis could stop her and managed to land on the floor and went from there to the stove top before being caught - squealing bloody murder.

I will post more pictures of Pooh.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes...more pics of Pooh! ....definitely!


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Awwwww! What mighty cuteness! I love the colors!  

Maybe Da Schtinkster will just be his gangster name or something. His real name could be something all cute'n'fluffy, like himself!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL, POOH...I welcome you OFFICIALLY now! (UNfortunately, we will probably always remember you with the Name Not To Be Mentioned (NNTBM)...thanks to *Alvin* and others adding THEIR comments!)  

I think Pooh is acting the way he is because he KNOWS what people first called him! You have your job cut out for you, Maggie and Lewis, to CONVINCE him that the name POOH, really is NOT about how he smells!  Thank goodness for the "H" at the end or he might NEVER be convinced!  

Mr. Squeaks and I will look forward to more pictures!

LOVE HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi

(of ALL members, Pooh, I can certainly understand the "name" problem. There HAVE been certain people who saw fit to sometimes add a particular letter to the end of MY name - which changes the _whole_ meaning! AND, because of that letter, I can definitley RELATE to your dilemma!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had wanted to name her Stinky-poo but the better half vetoed it.

Here he is preparing to wing slap the daylights out of me. We had friends drop by this afternoon and he did not like being looked at or admired. Poor baby, he is just scared.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A DOLL BABY!!!

THANK *YOU,* Lewis, for the VETO!!

No wonder he is still scared, especially around people! He's STILL in trauma about his NAME!

Hopefully, time will take care of THAT problem!  

This time, Maggie, HUGS and SCRITCHES to POOH and LEWIS... 

Shi


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

So _that's_ what it looks like when you cross a pijie with a pitbull.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Pooh bear is a great name! At least that's how i'd be saying it all the time, as in "who's a cute little Pooh Bear, hi there little Pooh Bear!"


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I dunno....I kind of like StinkyPoo myself, but PoohBear works too  ...
That is one beautiful bird sitting in very attractive hospital accomodations, Maggie. Think the word you're looking for on the corners is "corner bead",
I notice that Lewis used the plastic type which is another very clever
aspect to a great idea. I really like these and I'm seriously thinking of becoming
a copy cat  .

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - Lewis will be honored if you do.  We have them in many different sizes. I'll try to get some dimensions for you tomorrow but the size I like best is one that a full sheet of newspaper will fit in the bottom with a little of the paper going up the side - about 2-3 inches - which helps contain seed flying everywhere. They are easy to clean. Lewis uses a wheel brush and cleans them with a mixture of clorox and soap then rinses them with garden hose and lets them air dry. 

Corner bead is exactly what I was trying to think of and it is plastic. It doesn't really take very long to make one but you have to be careful that the hardware cloth doesn't stick in you when you cut it.

I am attaching a picture taken tonight of Pooh and Kirby. Pooh has been so wild that we haven't let him out until tonight but thought with Kirby feeling better and able to socialize that he might be calmer and he was. Cute little booger. He is so big for such a young pigeon. We had cut him off hand feeding two days and I thought we were past that but when we weighed him this morning he had lost some weight and poo was a little green, so, back to hand feeding. He is still squealing bloody murder at everything but looks full grown and is so beautiful you just like to stand back and admire him.

They got along beautifully, both helicoptering a lot and little Kirby flew off the counter out over the floor about 25" and turned and flew back. What a miracle baby he has turned out to be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful youngsters, Maggie! Sounds like they are just about all grown up now.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are such striking looking youngsters, I bet they enjoyed each others company.

Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They do make a great looking couple, it's good that have each other for company. I hope Pooh get's over his shyness and accept the attention and love he's receiving.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> They do make a great looking couple, it's good that have each other for company. *I hope Pooh get's over his shyness and accept the attention and love he's receiving*.



I'm sure it will be just a matter of time, Pete.

Love and patience will out!

Great picture, Maggie...they DO make a striking couple!

We will certainly be looking forward to updates for Kirby and Pooh! 

(_maybe_ they could end up as mates???)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone - both are really beautiful birds - course, I'm very partial to the solid blacks but Pooh is exceptionally beautiful. When he flies and fans his tail feathers out, it looks like a very light brown design on a light beige background. Too, Pooh has one of the prettiest shaped heads I have ever seen.

Shi, they get along great on the counter but we tried putting them in the same cage this morning and Pooh would have none of that - squealing and biting at Kirby until we had to take Kirby out. Kids, you gotta love them.

Their flying is improving every day. Kirby almost made it up to the ceiling once. He shows no residuals from his head injury - thank God. He is a lovely, sweet little bird. Pooh is calming down some but thinks of his cage as his very own and wing slaps you everytime we open the cage.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, they get along great on the counter but we tried putting them in the same cage this morning and Pooh would have none of that - squealing and biting at Kirby until we had to take Kirby out. Kids, you gotta love them.


Um, are you sure you weren't taking them for a car ride?   . Reminds me of the days .. . . . . .


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 



What lovely youngsters!


Good going there...!


Yahhhh, the same-cage deal only rarely seems to be a 'go'.


Lol...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

I love Pooh's coloring.

Good luck with them all.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an amazing recovery Pooh made.
Aren't they lovely when they are so protective of their cages.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They make a pretty couple. Pooh's coloring is lovely and she has one of those really sweet faces you sometimes see on piges.

Margarret


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

So, did you manage to de-ming the stinkmonster yet?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

alvin said:


> So, did you manage to de-ming the stinkmonster yet?



Yes, and she is luverly - in looks at least, although still a ways to go in the demeanor department.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Like my mom used to say. 
You can dress 'em up, but you can't take 'em out. (Usually that was about me.... )


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

PoohBear is alovely name, but if you are anything like us you will end up calling him Pooie.



> I forgot to add that the white stuff he weaves the weed eater line through to hold everything together is what you use on corners when you put up sheetrock. Not sure what it is called.


I sometimes feel like an alien here. "weed eater line"? "sheetrock"? What are they?

We have a woodpigeon that keeps falling over and is unable to regain his footing, the last time it happened was early in the morning and when I found him the ferals had spent a lot of time pecking at his head and he was lying in a puddle of blood. I am going to try to put a custom made cage like yours inside the aviary so he can be with other pigeons when we are not there but will also be safe.

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,



> I sometimes feel like an alien here. "weed eater line"? "sheetrock"? What are they?


A "weed eater" is a hand held garden tool, motor on one end and a spinning wheel attached to a long rod on the other. Inside this spinning wheel is a very heavy gauge mono-filament line that protrudes out, perhaps 1/8" in diameter, that spins at high speed to cut weeds and other garden growth you want removed. It can be made to feed out when worn and comes in replacement rolls of perhaps 25-50'.

Sheetrock, also know as drywall board, or wall board. are gypsum panels that come usually in a standard 4'x8' x 1/2" configuration for applying on top of wood framing with screws when building a house or other structure to make the nice walls that you see, paint and hang pictures on.

I hope this helps a bit, all the best,

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

lol, Alvin, with your irish charm, I bet your mom went out of her way to show you off!

Cynthia, we have shortened the name to just "Pooh" and it really suits him. I want to take a picture of just his head because it is the prettiest pigeon head I have ever seen.

These cages really are wonderful (even if I do say so  ) and we have housed many little guys in them over the years. We don't use them for doves though because they can get so frightened and could harm themselves on the wire but pigeons are so laid back they do very well in them.

Ron, thank you for the carpentry explanation. I can't even drive a nail, much less explain what sheetrock is (technically).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> A "weed eater" is a hand held garden tool, motor on one end and a spinning wheel attached to a long rod on the other. Inside this spinning wheel is a very heavy gauge mono-filament line that protrudes out, perhaps 1/8" in diameter, that spins at high speed to cut weeds and other garden growth you want removed


Something like a garden strimmer!?



> Sheetrock, also know as drywall board, or wall board. are gypsum panels that come usually in a standard 4'x8' x 1/2" configuration for applying on top of wood framing with screws when building a house or other structure to make the nice walls that you see, paint and hang pictures on.


That could be plasterboard. Is it used on ceilings as well?

Thanks Ron!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia, we have shortened the name to just "Pooh" and it really suits him.


I like that name! We have a Winnie the Pooh but we called her that because she was a little bare when she arrived (she had been scalped) . Now we just call her Winnie.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> lol, Alvin, with your irish charm, I bet your mom went out of her way to show you off!
> 
> *HA! Maggie...I bet Alvin DEVELOPED his Irish charm BECAUSE his mom would NOT take him out! *
> 
> ...


*Well, I CAN drive a nail, but Ron has my vote for technical explanations! Well done, Ron! *


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> I sometimes feel like an alien here. "weed eater line"? "sheetrock"? What are they?
> 
> 
> Cynthia


Think Black & Decker strimmer.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Clever, Alvin...unless Cynthia has never met Mr. Black & Mr. Decker...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> lol, Alvin, with your irish charm, I bet your mom went out of her way to show you off!


As a training aid for abstenance only classes. I was an ugly kid. Mom used to have to tie a pork chop around my neck so that the dog would play with me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> As a training aid for abstenance only classes. I was an ugly kid. Mom used to have to tie a pork chop around my neck so that the dog would play with me.



Oh my! Is THAT why your pijies don't play nice with you today, Alvin??

And here, all this time I thought you were an alien... 

(mmmm, although on _second_ thought...)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, no way! You're still top irishman in my books. Now, I also like Daniel O'Donnell a lot too. Do you sing?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alvin, no way! You're still top irishman in my books. Now, I also like Daniel O'Donnell a lot too. Do you sing?


Oh, Maggie, I just BET that Alvin can sing...probably had to...for his supper!   

Well, he's MY top Irishman too...in fact, he's my ONLY Irishman on this site...not MY fault that he makes such provocative statements that beg for a comment. When "provocation" calls, I just HAVE to answer! ROFL  

*(Maggie...heard of the Irish Rovers but don't know about Daniel O'Donnel...who he???)*

Shi
(besides, it's ALL Pidgey's fault! He's the one who first released my heretofore unknown hidden humor genie!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, Daniel does a lot of PBS specials during their fund raising. He sings mostly old favorites - really good.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, Daniel does a lot of PBS specials during their fund raising. He sings mostly old favorites - really good.



I'll have to watch for him...

Guess Alvin doesn't sing that much...haven't heard of him singing over here... But that's OK, as Alvin has - uh - other "talents." An Irishman with a sense of humor...who would have thunk???  

Shi
ROFL


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alvin, no way! You're still top irishman in my books. Now, I also like Daniel O'Donnell a lot too. Do you sing?


I sing like a bird..........


Bad news is, it's a duck.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I sing like a bird..........
> 
> 
> Bad news is, it's a duck.


Mmmm, some ducks may take exception to that, Alvin...

Yep...don't give up your humor job!  You are a funny guy!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,


Pooh sure is precious! I like her play-pin as well. Does it have legs or do you set it on a table? Such a good idea!

Alvin, I bet you and Daffy have done alot of duets. Don't forget Happy Feet couldn't find a song, but he found a way with his talent. NOW!!! I'll stop beating around the bush here. Everyone on this site knows what your talent is. Your the type of guy that no one wants to leave at home unless it is to write another story.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Sweet Feather

Pooh really is a pretty baby and still squealing his little head off every time we look at him.

The cage has to be set on a table which is good because we sometimes have to move them around so much because of getting others in. Pooh and Kirby so far have been in the laundry room, kitchen and now the dining room. We finally moved ****** and Ken back to the aviary full time so P and K took their spot with little Bunny alongside them at night.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

It looks as though I have alot of reading to catch up on. I will have to familiarize myself with all your new rescues. 

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How's you're precious lil' Pooh doing, Maggie? Has he finally accepted all the attention showered on him yet? If you get a chance a new pic to ooohhh & ahhhhh over would make our day


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> How's you're precious lil' Pooh doing, Maggie? Has he finally accepted all the attention showered on him yet? If you get a chance a new pic to ooohhh & ahhhhh over would make our day



Hear! Hear! Maggie...bet he has stopped squeaking and is either a "croaker" OR in full adult voice...

Has he been doing any more traveling around your house???  

Love/Hugs/Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Shi and Pete

Pooh remains ornery. This is one little guy that will remain wild and wants no part of any attention from us. Course, this is the way they should be because it will help him when he's released. 

He switched to the croaking about 2 weeks ago - lasted only a few days and now he's talking like an adult. We put he and Kirby in the aviary last Saturday and Pooh has taken to it like a duck takes to water. Not so with Kirby though and I'll have to post something about him on his thread.

Pooh was naturally frightened at first but after a day or so, goes down to feed with the big boys and they seem to accept him. He is up to 312 grams and is holding his own weight wise.

Pooh is really pretty. Still don't know if it is a girl or boy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear Pooh is doing so well, Kirby will follow.


----------

